# Supermarket Washing Machines POI's



## mossypossy (Apr 13, 2018)

This would be a superb addition!

Deep joy was had by the wife every time we used one (no, really). Half an hour wash while I stocked up on wine.
15 minute dry while I loaded said wine.
What is there not to like?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 13, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> This would be a superb addition!
> 
> Deep joy was had by the wife every time we used one (no, really). Half an hour wash while I stocked up on wine.
> 15 minute dry while I loaded said wine.
> What is there not to like?



Huh! Chance would be a fine thing in the UK  

They're so much more civilised over the channel {sigh}


----------



## REC (Apr 13, 2018)

Great idea!


----------



## Admin (Apr 13, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Huh! Chance would be a fine thing in the UK
> 
> They're so much more civilised over the channel {sigh}



There are lots now.

KIS wash Laundry Solutions, Outdoor Launderette


----------



## Admin (Apr 13, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> This would be a superb addition!
> 
> Deep joy was had by the wife every time we used one (no, really). Half an hour wash while I stocked up on wine.
> 15 minute dry while I loaded said wine.
> What is there not to like?



This is being included in the POI system on Motorhomer.com


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 13, 2018)

Already a locator available.....

LOCATIONS - Revolution Laundry


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 13, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Already a locator available.....
> 
> LOCATIONS - Revolution Laundry



Appears to be only Ireland?


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 13, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> Appears to be only Ireland?



It is at the moment BUT apparently being updated to include rest of UK shortly....


----------



## Penny13 (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes I was told the same Uk  locations to follow.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 13, 2018)

We use them a lot in France so POI's for France would be useful


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 13, 2018)

The locator doesn't work. It's not finding a single one anywhere in the UK 

It's a great idea though. I'd love to find one locally for washing big duvets etc.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 13, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The locator doesn't work. It's not finding a single one anywhere in the UK
> 
> It's a great idea though. I'd love to find one locally for washing big duvets etc.



Facebook page for them isnt bad ....IF you do facebook ...

Search


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 13, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Facebook page for them isnt bad ....IF you do facebook ...
> 
> Search



Thanks, I looked briefly, but no point really as it's not much help. 

Never mind F*c*book,  KIS just need to get the locator working on their actual website!


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 13, 2018)

well with us on here do you a laundrmatte close to you  well one you reccomend and you know is there  ihave one close to me and reccomend and have taken some wc to it before now


----------



## suneye (Apr 14, 2018)

Admin said:


> This is being included in the POI system on Motorhomer.com



Why not on here?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 14, 2018)

Admin said:


> This is being included in the POI system on Motorhomer.com




Brilliant, we use them all the time in France    :dance:


----------



## Les Haro (Apr 14, 2018)

Admin said:


> This is being included in the POI system on Motorhomer.com



Wouldn't calling it 'Wild Washing' gain a POI on here.


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 14, 2018)

Think we should start a dirty protest until it is included on here as well.


----------



## Les Haro (Apr 14, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> Think we should start a dirty protest until it is included on here as well.



Wot you mean there's a 5th way round you can wear your underpants


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 14, 2018)

Admin said:


> This is being included in the POI system on Motorhomer.com



Great idea, superb answer by Phil.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 14, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> Think we should start a dirty protest until it is included on here as well.




I`ll start it off with a pair of boxers, just changed them   :dance:


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 14, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The locator doesn't work. It's not finding a single one anywhere in the UK
> 
> It's a great idea though. I'd love to find one locally for washing big duvets etc.



O yes there is as i have found one on the first fuel station on left leaving larne on north east coast rd,so there is on in the uk.:cool1:


----------



## alcam (Apr 14, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> O yes there is as i have found one on the first fuel station on left leaving larne on north east coast rd,so there is on in the uk.:cool1:



Some would dispute this !


----------



## Admin (Apr 14, 2018)

Once the POI database is complete on Motorhomer (this will be after Wild Camping) it will be up to "POI Admin" to decide if he wishes to include them in the Wild Camping POI system. Chris administers the content and files of the Wild Camping POI database, I manage the delivery mediums.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 14, 2018)

Admin said:


> Once the POI database is complete on Motorhomer (this will be after Wild Camping) it will be up to "POI Admin" to decide if he wishes to include them in the Wild Camping POI system. Chris administers the content and files of the Wild Camping POI database, I manage the delivery mediums.



Could you ask him "pretty please"  to think hard about it.......      this would be so useful ....  :nicethread:


----------



## Admin (Apr 14, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Could you ask him "pretty please"  to think hard about it.......      this would be so useful ....  :nicethread:



You would have access to it through the Motorhomer POI database anyway.


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 14, 2018)

Admin said:


> You would have access to it through the Motorhomer POI database anyway.



Oh God ....  more technology to learn !!!!   what joy  ....    thanks phil  - i will pop over  t'other side and have a shuftee soon


----------



## Admin (Apr 14, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Oh God ....  more technology to learn !!!!   what joy  ....    thanks phil  - i will pop over  t'other side and have a shuftee soon


The wild camping app will allow both databases to be used if you are a member of both sites. The motorhomer app will only use motorhomer.com POI database.


----------

